# Anyone ever sell tanks to retail stores



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Im probably gonna be selling a couple of my tanks, anyone know if fish shops sometimes buy them or is it best to just put an ad in the local paper?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey My bets are that many LFS wouldnt bother but if they did then they wouldnt give yah anything near what you want for it...best bet is to put an add in the paper ...
...Why dont you post your tanks for sale here in this forum ... the buy and sell part


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah sell them in the classifides as u wil lget alot more money this way. I knwo of oen store here in columbsu that bought a 55 off a guy for 20 bucks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where are you located? I might take one off your hands. PM me.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Lfs don't give you squat for tanks or fish. Better of selling them in the paper.


----------

